# Zuki Audio 6 channel



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is yet another amp review from me.  This time around is a Zuki Audio 6 channel amplifier. This amp is all class A/B. The heatsink is plain and doesn't even sport the Zuki logo as it's production isn't 100% for sure yet. Depending on how it performs in real world conditions as well as possible customer demand will decide it's fate. 

Let's start with the heatsink:









The Pre-amp section:









And the other end where all wire termination happens:









You can see that the pre-amp section is really feature packed. The X-over section is capable of running a full 2 way front plus sub system without any problem at all. Or a 3 way front and use something else for sub duty. Also, the amp measures 20"X10.5"X2.5".

I meant to install this amp in my car today, but of course it decided to rain like crazy. I will have this amp in the car before the end of this weekend!! To start, I will have it running tweets, mids, and midbass. Just wanted to get this thread started as I'm very excited about the possibility of having a 2 amp solution for my system!! Thanks as always for taking the time to read through another one of my reviews.

Zach


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

*drools* tats one hell of preamp section...


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

That's a beautiful amp.. Is it 4 ohm bridgeable? 4 channels bridged to midbass and 2 channels for the tweeters.. Perfect two way front stage


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn I have been eyeballing the zuki amp for awhile in order to run my front stage in the car for some time now "tweeter's,midrange,midbass and then doing a mono amp for my substage

I had always held off on this amp because I couldn't ever any decent pictures of the amplifier even on the website they are VERY vauge as to what the filtering sections of the amp were actually capable of as I would like to run my component set active for the first time ever

I REALLY am looking forward to this review as I feel this amp MAY be exactly what I have been looking for

One question though how is the amp setup?
Is it essentially 2 seperate amplifier inside one chassis and how do they have them setup??

Are channel one through 4 class a/b and channels 5/6 class d??


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure on if there are seperate power supplies between the front 4 and back 2 or not. However, the amp is 100% class A/B.

As for the X-over section:

Input range on this amp is .25-5V on all channels.

Channels 1&2 - HPF - 15Hz-1KHz
LPF - 50Hz - 7KHz (due to 10X switch)

Channels 3&4 - HPF - 15Hz - 1KHz
LPF - 50Hz - 7KHz (due to 10X switch)

Channels 5&6 - HPF - 15Hz - 150Hz
LPF - 50Hz - 1KHz


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bsvrs said:


> That's a beautiful amp.. Is it 4 ohm bridgeable? 4 channels bridged to midbass and 2 channels for the tweeters.. Perfect two way front stage


Not 2 ohm stereo/4 ohm mono stable. Sorry.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Not 2 ohm stereo/4 ohm mono stable. Sorry.


Ah but can it still bridge safely at higher impedance? My mids are 8 ohm and tweets are 6 ohm. So bridge 4 channels on my mids and run tweets on the remaining 2....I like the possibilities already. 

Subscribed.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Ah but can it still bridge safely at higher impedance? My mids are 8 ohm and tweets are 6 ohm. So bridge 4 channels on my mids and run tweets on the remaining 2....I like the possibilities already.
> 
> Subscribed.


Marc, let me finish my testing on it first to make sure it can handle the abuse. But I think that would work just fine.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

intrested.....


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

The crossover section is nicely featured, but couldn't figure out the slope (6, 12, 18, 24) as it doesn't seem selectable...not much info on the website (i might have missed that part). 

Cool bananas, otherwise.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh my ****!

That thing is gorgeous. Patrick needs to get this to market.

I wouldn't be surprised if it had 3 power supplies. I think the 4ch has 2 separate ones (call me on it if I'm wrong though.)

What an amazing piece of equipment, well done. Bet it sounds great.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You're correct, the 4 channel does use 2 power supplies in it. Basically giving you 2 2 channel amps in 1 chassis. I'm going to find out the details on the power supply layout for this one along with the X-over slopes. I do know that the slopes are not adjustable.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

On crossovers, did it state linkwitz, butterworth, etc? That's the slope then. Some people don't know those equate to the numbers. And the orders, either.


----------



## Wrong (Jan 28, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> On crossovers, did it state linkwitz, butterworth, etc? That's the slope then. Some people don't know those equate to the numbers. And the orders, either.


Linkwitz-riley can be 2nd 4th or 8th order, I would think its a linkwitz-riley so it would have the flattest response curve at the crossover point. A butterworth would have a 3db spike at the crossover point if I am not mistaken


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If he built it like he built the 4 channel amps then they will be LR 4th order X-overs. I just don't want to state what they are until I know for sure.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Wrong said:


> Linkwitz-riley can be 2nd 4th or 8th order, I would think its a linkwitz-riley so it would have the flattest response curve at the crossover point. A butterworth would have a 3db spike at the crossover point if I am not mistaken


This is something I was not aware of, actually. I've stuck that in my memory for future knowledge, thank you.

Aside: That is a really nice contender to the Zed amp. Especially for the fact it uses standard a/b, and it is already a known fact that his last amp is very good.

Hope this goes well.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Every 5ch I've seen has 2 PS because you need more voltage on the sub if it is rated for more power. I assume he does not want a gut pic shown.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> Every 5ch I've seen has 2 PS because you need more voltage on the sub if it is rated for more power. I assume he does not want a gut pic shown.


You assume correctly. I will get the specifics on the power supply layout though.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Channels 3&4 - HPF - 15Hz - 1KHz
> LPF - 50Hz - 7KHz (due to 10X switch)


Are you sure? From what I can tell from the picture, the subsonic [highpass] filter on channels C & D is labeled "15(150)hz" - "700(7K)hz", and the lowpass is labeled 50hz - 700hz


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

4 ohm stereo max power/stable? Interesting... I like.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

squeak9798 said:


> Are you sure? From what I can tell from the picture, the subsonic [highpass] filter on channels C & D is labeled "15(150)hz" - "700(7K)hz", and the lowpass is labeled 50hz - 700hz


I'm sure. I listed from the lowest possible point with 1X selected to the highest possible point with 10X selected.


Also, I did verify some details on this amp. All X-overs are 12db/oct on this particular amp. Remember, this is a prototype model that I have for testing in a "real world environment." Last thing, this amp does have 2 different power supplies. One for channels 1-4 and one for channels 5&6.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

VERY interested to hear about the power rating, even if it's Zuki Watts. Zach, is this going to be along the same lines as the Eleets in terms of build quality and sonics?


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Sexy sexy.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

hey BoostedRex. I have the other tester 6 chan, do you know what the "parallel input" switch does?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It lets you drive all the channels from one input.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

katodevin said:


> hey BoostedRex. I have the other tester 6 chan, do you know what the "parallel input" switch does?





quality_sound said:


> It lets you drive all the channels from one input.


Paul is correct.

I'll be interested to read what you think of the other test model katodevin. Please feel free to post in this thread if you'd like.

Zach


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wrong said:


> Linkwitz-riley can be 2nd 4th or 8th order, I would think its a linkwitz-riley so it would have the flattest response curve at the crossover point. A butterworth would have a 3db spike at the crossover point if I am not mistaken


You're Wrong. (hahaha...sorry, couldn't resist.) I don't actually know about the 3dB spike 

Jay


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm sure. I listed from the lowest possible point with 1X selected to the highest possible point with 10X selected.


So is it just mislabeled on the amplifier?


----------



## Wrong (Jan 28, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> You're Wrong. (hahaha...sorry, couldn't resist.) I don't actually know about the 3dB spike
> 
> Jay


Whats wrong? That is the info I came up with when I was researching L_R crossovers. I am pretty sure the same goes with an active also, but it uses something to flip the phase itself. I dont mind being corrected if you have something to correct with


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wrong said:


> Whats wrong? That is the info I came up with when I was researching L_R crossovers. I am pretty sure the same goes with an active also, but it uses something to flip the phase itself. I dont mind being corrected if you have something to correct with


you are!!! that was the joke he was making...


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Not knowing anything else about that amp, I'll just say this. That amp is EXACTLY what all amps should look like. No ********, no plastic chrome **** on the top, no leds for no reason, just a nice plain solid looking black chassis.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

89grand said:


> Not knowing anything else about that amp, I'll just say this. That amp is EXACTLY what all amps should look like. No ********, no plastic chrome **** on the top, no leds for no reason, just a nice plain solid looking black chassis.


I completely agree. Its like a man's amp. It even has super sharp edges on it (I almost cut myself taking it out of the box). If your amp can make you bleed, then you know something is good about it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

squeak9798 said:


> So is it just mislabeled on the amplifier?


No. It's possible that the pic I provided is a bit blurry and you are mis-reading it though.

I also agree with what has been said about the amps understated cosmetics. HUGE thumbs up from me on that one as I prefer the "old school" look on my amps.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> No. It's possible that the pic I provided is a bit blurry and you are mis-reading it though.


I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass, I promise  

You stated:
"Channels 3&4 - HPF - 15Hz - 1KHz
LPF - 50Hz - 7KHz (due to 10X switch)"

According to the picture, the crossover on the amp appear to be labeled:
"Channels C&D 
Subsonic Filter - 15(150)hz - 700(7K)hz
LPF - 50hz - 700hz"

The reason I'm making a point of asking, is if the crossovers function as you state then you could never highpass higher than 1khz. If they function as it appears indicated on the picture, then channel 3 & 4 could be used to highpass up to 7khz. 

Big difference in usefulness


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

did anybody ask already how much power it puts out each channel???

not a lot of help from the website


3 watts x 6 channels?????


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

squeak9798 said:


> I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass, I promise
> 
> You stated:
> "Channels 3&4 - HPF - 15Hz - 1KHz
> ...



I see what you're saying now. But look at it this way. Channels 1&2 (A&B) would be midrange and channels 3&4 (C&D) would be tweets since they're the channels with the high range HPF. Make sense? Or at least that's how I have interpreted the layout. Let me know if I'm way off base here. (NyQuil FTW!!  )


Armen818, let's not open that can of worms. Do a search on this forum for Zuki and you should have hours worth of reading about power ratings. Suffice it to say that this amp will power a 3 way front stage with ease.

Speaking of, I got this amp installed today running my 3 way front.  PLENTY of power/headroom and the sound I was expecting. ZERO noise floor, dynamic, and crystal clear. I only have an hour or so with the new amp so I'm going to hold off on full impressions. I will say that I'm very impressed so far!

What came out? Zuki ELEETS 4 channel running mids/tweets and Massive Audio HD1600.4 bridged on midbass.
What went in? Zuki Audio 6 channel


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Does the 10x switch apply to the HPF on channels 3&4 aswell, if not from what you've listed the highest high pass only goes to 1khz, essentially useless for tweeters.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Luke352 said:


> Does the 10x switch apply to the HPF on channels 3&4 aswell, if not from what you've listed the highest high pass only goes to 1khz, essentially useless for tweeters.



According to the pictures, it goes to 7k no problem, on A&B / C&D.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Luke352 said:


> Does the 10x switch apply to the HPF on channels 3&4 aswell, if not from what you've listed the highest high pass only goes to 1khz, essentially useless for tweeters.


It does. 7KHz HP capability on 3&4.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm also interested to read your real world impression of Patrick's latest creation. Hopefully I'll be able to see it in person if it is still in your vehicle in a month or two.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

armen818 said:


> did anybody ask already how much power it puts out each channel???
> 
> not a lot of help from the website
> 
> ...


you can do the math  Watts=Amps*Volts Watts=(90x12)/6


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

BigRed said:


> you can do the math  Watts=Amps*Volts Watts=(90x12)/6


If only it were that easy! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would guess around 80 to 100 watts per channel, the 4-ch did about 135 per channel going off of Zeds bench test. So this would have about 3/5 the power of that, might be wrong tho


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

HIS4 said:


> If only it were that easy! :laugh:


I agree, but at least its a decent hypothetical starting point.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Based on how he's described the output and his listening habits I'd say it's probably at least as powerful to all channels as the Eleets 4 is. I really hope he decided to go to production with it and that it fits in my car. I'd LOVE to run one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Based on how he's described the output and his listening habits I'd say it's probably at least as powerful to all channels as the Eleets 4 is. I really hope he decided to go to production with it and that it fits in my car. I'd LOVE to run one.


Dont ya think it would be rated the same then?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I may have missed it but I don't remember seeing the rated power posted anywhere yet.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I do not think that it's as powerful as the ELEETS 4 channel. Not on channels 1-4 anyway. They do seem to be down in power (by a little bit) as compared to the ELEETS 4. Channels 5&6 do seem to be at least as strong as the ELEETS 4 though.

The amp is rated at 3 watts X 6 channels @ 8 ohms. I apologize if I forgot to add that into my original post of this thread. But at the same time, I didn't really think it necessary to list that spec as it only serves as a point of argument 99% of the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I may have missed it but I don't remember seeing the rated power posted anywhere yet.


3x6 on his site, are the eleets rated at 8 ohms also?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> I do not think that it's as powerful as the ELEETS 4 channel. Not on channels 1-4 anyway. They do seem to be down in power (by a little bit) as compared to the ELEETS 4. Channels 5&6 do seem to be at least as strong as the ELEETS 4 though.
> 
> The amp is rated at 3 watts X 6 channels @ 8 ohms. I apologize if I forgot to add that into my original post of this thread. But at the same time, I didn't really think it necessary to list that spec as it only serves as a point of argument 99% of the time.


Yeah, like anybody would buy a 3 w/p/c amp... 


(i kid, i kid...)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ah, I never looked at his site.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> 3x6 on his site, are the eleets rated at 8 ohms also?


No, the 4 channel amps are rated at 4 ohms. So that in itself might explain things. This amp may be more powerful when running 4 ohm loads. Good catch BDL, I hadn't even thought about that.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I got my demo unit in this weekend. 

Initial impressions are that it is definitely a Zuki. Very comparable to my Eleets unit, but with a tiny bit less power. I'm running HAT L1v2's, a pair of HAT L3's, and a pair of Exodus Audio Anarchy midbasses. Sound is VERY VERY clean, and has a good amount of depth.

I will be posting deeper impressions after a few more days of listening. I will also be posting comparisons to the Zed Leviathan and the JL HD 900/5, as I am lucky enough to have heard all 3.

Let me know if you have any questions in the meantime.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

katodevin said:


> I got my demo unit in this weekend.
> 
> Initial impressions are that it is definitely a Zuki. Very comparable to my Eleets unit, but with a tiny bit less power. I'm running HAT L1v2's, a pair of HAT L3's, and a pair of Exodus Audio Anarchy midbasses. Sound is VERY VERY clean, and has a good amount of depth.
> 
> ...


Very cool! I'm glad to hear that someone else has one of these to listen to/review. Please post up any and all thoughts good or bad in this thread.

I have also heard the Leviathan and JL HD series amps, but not in my install. That's the only reason I didn't try to A/B the Zuki against the Leviathan.

Also, I got the chance to get several people in my car at the MECA judges training this past Friday. Aside from some of my tuning screw ups, everyone seemed to have several compliments on tonality, dynamics, and overall sound. Very positive feedback and I was happy to hear it. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I found out today that there are exactly 8 of these 6 channel amps available for sale. Looks like a low production run to start things off. Hmmmm, makes me wonder how long they'll last before they all get snatched up. I know the one I have is going to stay in the car for quite some time. I LOVE it!

Get a chance to get yours in and set up yet katodevin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I found out today that there are exactly 8 of these 6 channel amps available for sale. Looks like a low production run to start things off. Hmmmm, makes me wonder how long they'll last before they all get snatched up. I know the one I have is going to stay in the car for quite some time. I LOVE it!
> 
> Get a chance to get yours in and set up yet katodevin?


Now is that all class a/b for those 8 amps? I remember seeing he can do the 5&6 channels class D. I am curious as to what ohm load it would habdle on the class d section, I would atleast need 4 ohm I think.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

katodevin said:


> I will be posting deeper impressions after a few more days of listening. I will also be posting comparisons to the Zed Leviathan and the JL HD 900/5, as I am lucky enough to have heard all 3.


That seems like it would be a very useful comparison. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Now is that all class a/b for those 8 amps? I remember seeing he can do the 5&6 channels class D. I am curious as to what ohm load it would habdle on the class d section, I would atleast need 4 ohm I think.


I was talking about 8 amps that were all class A/B. You would need channels 5 & 6 to be 4 ohm capable stereo or bridged? It can handle 4 ohm stereo, as that's what I've been doing with the amp I have and it's handling it just fine. But 4 ohm bridged is not going to happen with this amp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I was talking about 8 amps that were all class A/B. You would need channels 5 & 6 to be 4 ohm capable stereo or bridged? It can handle 4 ohm stereo, as that's what I've been doing with the amp I have and it's handling it just fine. But 4 ohm bridged is not going to happen with this amp.


I was talking 4 ohm bridged if the channels were class D, more like a 5-ch


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BeatsDownLow,

Get one of these and a classD sub amp [ problem solved !! ]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> BeatsDownLow,
> 
> Get one of these and a classD sub amp [ problem solved !! ]


I was just curious about the class d channel on it, that I read about before. I am going for a 1 amp install I think.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I verified with Patrick just a minute ago. 100% class A/B in the 8 that remain for sale. And not 4 ohm stable when bridged. There are none left with a class D rear section.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

You think the rear channels bridged would run a pair of BM's ok, I think they are single 4 ohm, so at 8 ohms mono


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> You think the rear channels bridged would run a pair of BM's ok, I think they are single 4 ohm, so at 8 ohms mono


You talking about the new shallow mount BM subs? Those are dual 4 ohm coils. In all honesty, what kind of SPL are you looking for? I can hook the rear channels of my 6 channel up to a pair of DIYMA R12's and see how it does if need be. Just let me know.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> You talking about the new shallow mount BM subs? Those are dual 4 ohm coils. In all honesty, what kind of SPL are you looking for? I can hook the rear channels of my 6 channel up to a pair of DIYMA R12's and see how it does if need be. Just let me know.


Yeah, those new a single BM subs can be wired to 2 ohms, or 8 ohms. I should have my BM sub early next week, and I'll hook it up @ 8 ohms and give it a shot. If I had to guess, I think it may be a bit underpowered. This amp is more of a killer 3-way front stage setup rather than a 2-way + sub solution. I'll elaborate more after being able to listen and experiment more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

katodevin said:


> Yeah, those new a single BM subs can be wired to 2 ohms, or 8 ohms. I should have my BM sub early next week, and I'll hook it up @ 8 ohms and give it a shot. If I had to guess, I think it may be a bit underpowered. This amp is more of a killer 3-way front stage setup rather than a 2-way + sub solution. I'll elaborate more after being able to listen and experiment more.


I think you are right about it being mainly a good use for a front stage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> You talking about the new shallow mount BM subs? Those are dual 4 ohm coils. In all honesty, what kind of SPL are you looking for? I can hook the rear channels of my 6 channel up to a pair of DIYMA R12's and see how it does if need be. Just let me know.


Ya the shallows. Dont go through the trouble of hooking it up.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You got it BDL. And Katodevin, very funny coincidence that you'll have a BM to test the amp with. Perfect example.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Very cool! I'm glad to hear that someone else has one of these to listen to/review. Please post up any and all thoughts good or bad in this thread.
> 
> I have also heard the Leviathan and JL HD series amps, but not in my install. That's the only reason I didn't try to A/B the Zuki against the Leviathan.
> 
> Also, I got the chance to get several people in my car at the MECA judges training this past Friday. Aside from some of my tuning screw ups, everyone seemed to have several compliments on tonality, dynamics, and overall sound. Very positive feedback and I was happy to hear it. Just wanted to share.


You could, though. A neighbor who also drives a shoebox happens to have another 6 channel of recent fame sitting in front of him that he is quite pleased with


----------



## angel dust (Feb 18, 2010)

i was strongly considering the zuki 6ch.... now i'm going for the zed.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What changed your mind? The 8 Ohm thing?


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

norcalsfinest said:


> You could, though. A neighbor who also drives a shoebox happens to have another 6 channel of recent fame sitting in front of him that he is quite pleased with


I want to hear them! 

Box building sesh maybe as well?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

norcalsfinest said:


> You could, though. A neighbor who also drives a shoebox happens to have another 6 channel of recent fame sitting in front of him that he is quite pleased with


I didn't know you had picked up a Leviathan. Sounds like a winning plan to me. I would suggest that we get a decent sized group of people together for it though. That way we can get as many unbiased opinions as possible.



angel dust said:


> i was strongly considering the zuki 6ch.... now i'm going for the zed.


I'd be curious to know what changed your mind as well. If you don't mind sharing your thoughts.



mSaLL150 said:


> I want to hear them!
> 
> Box building sesh maybe as well?


You're located in between Joey and I, so you had best be there!!


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I'm off this Saturday actually. If I don't go hunting that'd be perfect. Either Davis or rocklin, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

norcalsfinest said:


> Yeah I'm off this Saturday actually. If I don't go hunting that'd be perfect. Either Davis or rocklin, it doesn't matter to me.


Hrm if its Saturday I wouldn't be able to meet up until pretty late, if at all. Is Sunday a remote possibility at all? Sunday is 100% free for me.

EIDT: What do you hunt?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

This weekend is shot for me. I'm judging at the MECA comp on Saturday and the wife has claimed "quality time" on Sunday. 

By the way Joey, if you're off Saturday you REALLY should come check out all the audio stuff at the Sac Autorama! It's something you aren't going to want to miss. Trust me!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> This weekend is shot for me. I'm judging at the MECA comp on Saturday and *the wife* has claimed "quality time" on Sunday.


It's good to see that I'm not the only one who says 'The Wife' :laugh:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL! I would call her by name, but most people on here haven't met her. Just easier to keep it clearly identifiable when the audience is a vague crowd.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Like an idiot I was waiting for a review in the other thread....duh. Well I got a Genesis Profile 5 to try out as of tonight. Thanks for the review and sorry for being an idiot and missing it. For only $100 more I would have tried a Zuki!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The Genesis Profile 5 is also a very nice amp. The best part is, if you decide you don't care of the Genesis, it should hold most of it's value.  And if not, then you got a good amp at a good price. 

Also, the Zuki 6 channel did well in the competition lanes yesterday. I'm very pleased about that as well.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

Very interested....

Thanks for pointing me this way rex...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Zach, you gonna be able to do some more testing this coming weekend? I'm very anxious to read your thoughts. 

Oh yeah, I sent you a pm...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

PM answered fish. I hope to get more testing in this weekend as well as have some more locals get some "seat time" so I can get their impressions.

I hate that I won't be able to compete again with these amps for another month though. 1 show, 1 first place finish so far this season.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Boostedrex, I am looking at using this to run a 3 way front, H Audio EET's to be exact. Can this work as an active XOver for me until I get a processor? The speakers are all 4 ohm, is that ok since everyone keeps talking about it being an 8ohm rating on the amp. What are your impressions on the amp and its performance?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Chef,

I'm currently using this amp to run my 3 way front which consists of all 4 ohm drivers. The amp works flawlessly for me. The on board X-over section is flexible enough to run a 3 way front quite well IMHO.

As for the sound, this amp is every bit as clean and clear as the ELEETS 4 channel amps that have been talked about on here in the past. Very dynamic, zero noise floor, and most importantly it does not color the sound at all. It's very revealing. I have experience running the Trinity and Enigma drivers from H-Audio with this amp and it's truly a nice combination. I'm actually on the road for work this week, but I'll be doing a FULL listening impression review on the 6 channel when I get home this coming weekend. If you have any further questions please don't hesitate to ask.

Zach


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

any price update yet?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

bafukie said:


> any price update yet?



Scratch and dent


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^ 
Those may be in the " Scratch & Dent " area, but they are most certainly not damaged in any way.

I got mine last night, and it is FLAWLESS.


Better hurry, I will be grabbing a second.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

lol... im thinking of a BNIB amp...


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

bafukie said:


> lol... im thinking of a BNIB amp...


 
FWIW, they ARE in fact BRAND new, and completely unused!!! Only a handful were made, and are simply not being sold as a production amp.

I think people are taking the fact that is being sold in the "scratch and dent" page a bit too serious, it would be more accurate to call it the "prototype" or "limited edition" sales area in this case. I personally take pride in the fact that I am one of the lucky few to own one. In fact, I WILL be adding a second to my collection.


Pics of the amp I purchased last night.


























I hope this clears this up for you, and eliminates your fear of the "scratch and dent" sales area.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Green LED for power? Wouldn't own it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> Green LED for power? Wouldn't own it.


Too spoiled by the uber bright blue LED on your ELEETS?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Too spoiled by the uber bright blue LED on your ELEETS?


yessir, yessir.


----------



## xjarhead1964 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is someone going to get real world power numbers for this amp or has someone already done it in a review and google just cant find it?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I listed the power ratings earlier in this thread. I have also mentioned what drivers the amp has powered and all of them with ease. There will be a full detailed listening review coming from me very soon. Work has kept me on the road as of late so it has taken me far too long to get that part of the review typed up.

Xjarhead, if you have any detailed questions about the Zuki amps you can feel free to shoot me a PM.

Zach


----------



## xjarhead1964 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, I guess I overlooked the power ratings. I will look again.

Dave


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The amp is rated at 3 watts X 6 channels at 8 ohms. I have tested the amp at 4 ohm stereo loads and it is perfectly stable there as well. Channels 1-4 are on 1 power supply while channels 5&6 are on their own power supply.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, I finally got some time to get a "semi permanent" system in my car and do some detailed listening. Here is the current setup in my car so you can get an idea of what the amps are driving:
HU - Clarion DRZ-9255
tweets - Alpine/SS designed ring radiators from SPX-Pro comp set
mids - H-Audio Trinity
midbass - Dayton RS225 8's in .7ft^3 sealed
subs - Stereo Integrity BM MKIII in .5ft^3 sealed each (1 under each front seat)
front amp - Zuki 6 channel
sub amp - Zuki prototype mono

DISCLAIMER!!!! While I know that it's a total system result for the sound I'm getting, I also know that a good quality amp can surely help the system to sound better. Before the Zuki 6 channel went in, I had the Massive Audio HD16004. running my midrange/tweeter pods. The difference in space and air was VERY noticeable once the Zuki went in.

Detailed listening impressions and song selection:

The first several songs are off of the MECA judge's CD. I'm VERY familiar with this CD as well as what the songs should sound like. 

1. Spanish Harlem - Rebecca P. - While I'm not a fan of this song, it's VERY useful to check for a solid center image as well as sub/midbass integration. First, the sense of space while listening to this song is amazing! There is ZERO noise floor with the Zuki and that really helps with the realism/ambiance factor on this song. Rebecca is rock solid in the center of my dash right at the windshield. You can clearly hear her breath from this location. Very rich midrange. The double bass is off to the left of center and clearly behind Rebecca here. Nice woody resonance here as well. 

2. If I Could Sing Your Blues - Sarah K. - The muted trumpet in this song is WAY to the right and WAY back there in the stage. The depth of this track is almost eerie. The Zuki's non-existant noise floor and great headroom really shine through here. Sarah K. is centered and about mid way out on the hood. The trumpet is clearly further back and far off to the right just as it should be. The recording has some natural echo/ambiance to it that is recreated very well in my car. 

3. Wagner - Flight of the Valkyrie - I love this piece of music. The stage is pillar to pillar here with nice depth. The headroom of the Zuki amp helps to provide incredible dynamics here! The quiet passages are well presented and nearing the crescendos the music builds and is very intense. Nothing harsh here at all, just accurate and almost alive sounding. 

4. Anvil Chorus - Verdi - I have used this piece of music for a long time to listen for a system's ability to stay linear between quite and loud passages as well as the distinct metallic ring of hammer to anvil in the midrange/treble. I was not let down one bit! Great sound (as I've become very used to with Zuki amps) and dynamics for days! The midrange treble were very realistic. 

5. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel - This is a great midbass and midrange test track. The kick drum is sharp with great attack. And the fretless bass used in this recording has a really nice vocal quality to it that can be easily lost in a less detailed system. The RS225's were hammering home the kick drum and lower notes from the bass. The stage was just under eye level like always. Peter's voice was nicely centered and there was nice depth to the stage. The slides into the bass guitar's notes were pronounced just as they should be. As a bassist, I tend to really harp on this part of the song. The fact that I'm able to hear the bassist's intonation and his minute vibrato work clearly. I believe the combination of Zuki amplification and the H-Audio midrange to be a real winner! 

6. Show Me How to Live - Audioslave - Here's a well recorded rock song that will test out a wide range of things in your system. Chris Cornell's voice is unique and can easily come across as grainy. In my car the drums were well defined with great attack and punch. The guitars had their nice overdriven (got to love tube guitar amps!) sound that I was looking for. The bass guitar was strong and carried the song along nicely. It was obvious that a pick was being used on the bass as the attack of the notes was very pronounced compared to the sustain. It's little details like this that can be easily missed and/or just not re-created by a system. The Zuki amps just seem to never run out of steam when listening. And the best part for me is that they are every bit as detailed at any volume level. Whether it be very low volume or really cranked up loud. They just stay clean and clear. On the midbass and sub side of things, the cone control is wonderful. Notes are re-created correctly without any added overhang or slop. Yes, that is a combo of amp and driver. But you have to have both parts to do it correctly.

To sum things up before I end up writing a novel, I'm really digging these 2 amps. the 6 channel has PLENTY of power to driver my 3 way front. It stays cool even after hours of listening time with a 4 ohm load on each channel. System noise is a term that I'm quickly forgetting about. Overall control, headroom, and clarity is as good as I've had in any amp I've owned. The fact that the 6 channel is selling for $390-400 is a HUGE bonus IMHO. I don't know of any other 6 channel amp anywhere NEAR that price that is as good. 

Thanks to everyone for reading through my listening review and please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You have larger enclosures for your midbasses than your subs. lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You have larger enclosures for your midbasses than your subs. lol


Yeah, Bing and I were laughing about that at the MECA comp this past Saturday actually.  These RS225's are monsters in sealed boxes Paul. I wish you were still here so you could check them out! 

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. With the current system and current tune, I was able to take 1st place in this weekend's MECA comp at Kustom Kar in Santa Rosa, CA in the Mod class. The great stage width and depth as well as the tonality of the system were mentioned as the strongest aspects of my system. I was very honored to take my 2nd win in a row this season.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I told you with them it was all about the enclosure. They were ok IB but sealed...watch out mama! I'm hoping my DLSs will impress me in the OEM unerseat enclosures.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

And you were right. In a nice sealed enclosure and with good clean power from the Zuki behind them I'm VERY impressed. I dropped the HP on them down to 50Hz and they aren't even coming close to getting stressed. Even at high volumes.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> And you were right. In a nice sealed enclosure and with good clean power from the Zuki behind them I'm VERY impressed. I dropped the HP on them down to 50Hz and they aren't even coming close to getting stressed. Even at high volumes.


Congrats on your second win in a row sir. Hard work, solid products and some great tuning and HARD WORK goes a long way. Keep up the good work. So what did Bing think of the sound?

If you don't mind me asking what is your crossover points and slopes between each driver.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Mark. You keep selling great products like the Trinity and people will keep being happy with them. This is a serious gem of a midrange buddy.

Bing didn't get to hear the car this past weekend.  Things were a bit hectic at the show. But he'll get to hear it again soon.

Here's the breakdown of my X-overs and slopes:

Tweets - High pass at 8KHz 12db/oct
Mids - High pass at 250Hz 18db/oct; Low pass at 8KHz 12db/oct
Midbass - High pass at 50Hz 18db/oct; Low pass at 250Hz 18db/oct
Subs - Low pass at 50Hz 18db/oct

As you can see, the Trinity is the true work horse in my setup. And it does an amazing job!

Zach


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Thanks Mark. You keep selling great products like the Trinity and people will keep being happy with them. This is a serious gem of a midrange buddy.
> 
> Bing didn't get to hear the car this past weekend.  Things were a bit hectic at the show. But he'll get to hear it again soon.
> 
> ...


Zach my friend it's hard work that is the true work horse, no matter how good a product is, if the work is not put in the product can not help you. Great work sir, keep it up. Thank you for giving the Trinity and H-Audio a chance.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Boosted,

Is the midbass enclosure .7 cubic feet total or .7 cubic foot for each enclosure?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Boosted,
> 
> Is the midbass enclosure .7 cubic feet total or .7 cubic foot for each enclosure?


.7ft^3 per enclosure.  Sealed pods on the bottom half of each front door holding the 8's.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

As always, thanks for your review. I came close to pulling the trigger on that 6 channel(still having doubts), but went a different route.

I've wanted to try an 8" sealed in the doors for some time now, but can't get close to .7cf. When you were modeling, do you recollect how small you could get the enclosure before the RS225 started to look bad?

Also, are your Trinity's sealed or IB?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Fish, it depends on how you're modeling the 8's up. Remember that you don't really need a .707 alignment for midbass drivers. I believe I could go as small as .4-.5ft^3 net for the RS225's and still be able to extend down to 40-50Hz without a problem. If I were worried about extension all the way down to the bottom octave then I would be more worried about air space though. Just some food for thought.

Also, the Trinity is in .8L sealed. Though I'm making new pods soon that will be a touch smaller than that due to a new aiming idea I have.  The fun never stops right?

Zach


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Here's the breakdown of my X-overs and slopes:
> 
> Tweets - High pass at 8KHz 12db/oct
> Mids - High pass at 250Hz 18db/oct; Low pass at 8KHz 12db/oct
> ...


wtf? no 3 db cut from 3000-8500 ?? 

you get a hearing aid?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, there is now 1 Zuki Audio 6 channel amp with a class A/B front end (channels 1-5) and a class D back end (channel 6) the price is the same as the all class A/B amps. This amp is 3" longer than the other 6 channel amp. The class D 6th channel has a dedicated 24db/oct LP filter. Channels 1&2 can be bridged as well as channels 3&4. Channel 5 is a mono class A/B channel that can be used as you see fit. The power ratings are the same as the previous 6 channel as well. If you're interested shoot me a PM.

Zach


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Just to let everyone know, there is now 1 Zuki Audio 6 channel amp with a class A/B front end (channels 1-4) and a class D back end (channels 5&6) the price is the same as the all class A/B amps. If you're interested shoot me a PM.
> 
> Zach


Is there more info? Size? Rated power the same as the previous 6 ch?


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

Just bought one of these and had a question about the settings.

What does this section outlined in red do?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like a quasi-parametric EQ for bass. Knob on the left determines center frequency of the boost, and the right knob determines the magnitude of the boost. The switch to the right would be the activation of that circuit. 

I don't own the amp, that's just a guess based on looking at it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Looks like a quasi-parametric EQ for bass. Knob on the left determines center frequency of the boost, and the right knob determines the magnitude of the boost. The switch to the right would be the activation of that circuit.
> 
> I don't own the amp, that's just a guess based on looking at it.


And you would be correct. It's a bass boost circuit with an adjustable center frequency.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bumping this up. Does anyone know the specs of they're 5 channel amp? Dimensions and if it is a/b|d topology


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Just answered your PM about the above question. Get back to me and we'll get you sorted out ASAP.


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

VERY NICE WORK AS WOULD BE EXPECTED FROM PATRICK....


----------



## morning_wood (Nov 13, 2010)

pm sent on the zuki amp.


----------



## Imhottt1971 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Imhottt1971 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Imhottt1971 (May 4, 2020)

Selling mine never been installed


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

so you bring up a 10 year old thread instead of making a for sale thread?


----------



## Imhottt1971 (May 4, 2020)

It was a link a member sent me


----------

